# Baño



## Magmod

¿Cuál es la mejor manera preguntar a alguien?: 


*Excuse me where are the toilets please?*
Saludos


----------



## Soy Yo

Por favor, ¿dónde están los aseos/servicios/baños?


----------



## sunce

Perdone, ¿dónde está el servicio?


----------



## Magmod

Soy Yo said:


> Por favor, ¿dónde están los aseos/servicios/baños?


Claro ¿pero cuál es la mejor en tu opinión en España?


----------



## sunce

Magmod, si te sirve mi opinión, yo digo "servicio" o "servicios"


----------



## Joruro

Magmod, cualquiera de las tres es buena. Yo uso indistintamente las tres y que use una u otra depende sólo de mi humor o del pie con que me haya levantado (por favor eviten los comentarios acerca de que tengo dos pies y las opciones son tres  )


----------



## Bienvenidos

Joruro said:


> (por favor eviten los comentarios acerca de que tengo dos pies y las opciones son tres  )



 Jaja   

Magmod, puede utilizar la palabra que quieras...de verdad no importa mucho, a menos que quieras visitar a los miembros de la realeza, entonces diría algo más formal.


----------



## Bolgui

In Venezuela, we say: "Disculpe, me puede decir donde están los baños?"


----------



## aurilla

Bolgui said:


> In Venezuela, we say: "Disculpe, me puede decir donde están los baños?"


 
También en Puerto Rico.


----------



## midnight125

sunce said:


> Perdone, ¿dónde está el servicio?



Tengo entendido por un amigo de Perú, que cuando dicen servicio se refieren a los platos que han quedado sucios y hay  que lavar.
En mi pais decimos baños y no servicio.

Yo diria: Disculpe, me podria decir donde estan los baños?


----------



## sunce

midnight125 said:


> Tengo entendido por un amigo de Perú, que cuando dicen servicio se refieren a los platos que han quedado sucios y hay que lavar.
> En mi pais decimos baños y no servicio.
> 
> Yo diria: Disculpe, me podria decir donde estan los baños?


Lo que dicen en Perú no sé, lo que sí puedo decirte es que en España al WC lo llamamos *servicio*, váter, aseo..., depende de la costumbre de la zona en la que vivas y que cuando digas *servicio* nadie va a pensar que le mandas a fregar los platos.


----------



## Magmod

Parece que *servicios* proviene de *servicios publicos* ¿no?


----------



## sunce

Magmod said:


> Parece que *servicios* proviene de *servicios publicos* ¿no?


¡Sí! eso es.


----------



## Magmod

Bienvenidos said:


> Magmod, puede utilizar la palabra que quieras...de verdad no importa mucho, a menos que quieras visitar a los miembros de la realeza, entonces diría algo más formal.


 Entonces preguntaría así en una manera más formal:

"Disculpe su majestad, podria decirme si hay baños por aquí en su palacio" ¿no? 
Por favor corrige mi pregunta


----------



## midnight125

sunce said:


> Lo que dicen en Perú no sé, lo que sí puedo decirte es que en España al WC lo llamamos *servicio*, váter, aseo..., depende de la costumbre de la zona en la que vivas y que cuando digas *servicio* nadie va a pensar que le mandas a fregar los platos.



Claro, por eso dije que es mi amigo de Peru, quien dijo eso, tu no eres de ahi por lo tanto es obvio que en tu pais no van a entender eso, pero de eso se trata de dar inferente informacion...Creo


----------



## sunce

Por supuesto, midnight, no hace falta que te pongas a la defensiva por un simple comentario. De todas formas, te pido disculpas si te molesté.


----------



## Aserolf

Magmod said:


> Claro ¿pero cuál es la mejor en tu opinión en España?


Tal vez a *Magmod* le interesa mas lo que se usa en España, por su cercanía.
Pero, por si te llegas a dar una vuelta por México, acá se usa:
Disculpe, ¿dónde se encuentran los baños? o tal como lo dijo *Bolgui:*
_In Venezuela, we say: "Disculpe, me puede decir donde están los baños?"_

En los letreros también es frecuente ver: 
Sanitarios Damas - Sanitarios Caballeros 
~o~ 
W.C. Damas/Mujeres - W.C. Caballeros/Hombres


----------



## alepre

En Argetina (aparentemente al igual que en Perú), si preguntas donde está el servicio probablemente te indiquen donde están los cubiertos, platos, etc.... Lo que es seguro que preguntando de esa forma nunca encontrarás los baños...
Generalmente se pregunta donde está el baño / toillette...
Saludos.


----------



## midnight125

sunce said:


> Por supuesto, midnight, no hace falta que te pongas a la defensiva por un simple comentario. De todas formas, te pido disculpas si te molesté.



Claro que no me molestó. Simplemente te digo que se usan las palabras con diferentes significados en diferentes paises.


----------



## Moritzchen

Magmod said:


> Parece que *servicios* proviene de *servicios publicos* ¿no?


Pero servicios públcos serían el agua, la electricidad, el gas, el servicio telefónico y ahora hasta el servicio de televisión por cable.


----------



## Magmod

Moritzchen said:


> Pero servicios públcos serían el agua, la electricidad, el gas, el servicio telefónico y ahora hasta el servicio de televisión por cable.


 Claro. 
¿Pero por qué?:


alepre said:


> En Argetina (aparentemente al igual que en Perú), si preguntas donde está el servicio probablemente te indiquen donde están los cubiertos, platos, etc..


Saludos


----------



## MurciaPal

Hola:

Yo por enredar un poco recuerdo ver en México: Mingitorios
Es antiguo pero otra bonita opción es preguntar por dónde están los mingitorios.


----------



## jsvillar

En una casa puedes preguntar por el cuarto de baño, o quizá el aseo.
En un restaurante, por el/los aseos o el/los servicios.
A mí me han enseñado que váter es una palabra que nunca, nunca hay que usar, ni como inodoro ni como cuarto de baño. Allá cada uno, pero mis padres me prohibían usar la palabra.

Por último, en el Palacio Real yo diría: 'Majestad, tengo una diarrea, yo creo que me sentaron mal las judías, y además con tanta cerveza tengo que orinar. ¿Las letrinas? Es que si no le voy a acabar manchando la alfombra.'


----------



## Magmod

jsvillar said:


> .A mí me han enseñado que *váter* es una palabra que nunca, nunca hay que usar, ni como inodoro ni como cuarto de baño. Allá cada uno, pero mis padres me prohibían usar la palabra.
> 
> Por último, en el Palacio Real yo diría: 'Majestad, tengo una diarrea, yo creo que me sentaron mal las judías, y además con tanta cerveza tengo que orinar. ¿Las letrinas? Es que si no le voy a acabar manchando la alfombra.'


  El origen de *váter* es WC = water closet ¿no? 

  Por lo tanto ¿ tus padres te prohibian usar otras palabras de origen inglés?


----------



## jsvillar

Magmod said:


> El origen de *váter* es WC = water closet ¿no?
> 
> Por lo tanto ¿ tus padres te prohibian usar otras palabras de origen inglés?


 
No, mucho más simple. Piensa mal y acertarás. Lo de váter viene del ingés, pero mis padres me prohibían usarla por ordinaria. No lo juzgues, es así. Antes muerto que decirla. Como ingeniero, uso inodoro, o si no, 'la taza' o el incluso el retrete (palabra ordinaria pero inevitable, frente a váter, que es ordinaria y te marca para toda la vida si la dices).

Imagino que es porque hablar de estas cosas no es 'educado' (nota las comillas) así que es mejor usar un eufemismo, refiriéndose a la habitación (baño o aseo) antes que al aparato (váter, inodoro). ¡Y si hay que nombrar el aparato, váter es lo peor! (según me han educado)

Cada uno tiene sus cadaunadas, yo quería decir que hay quien considera 'water' o 'váter' como una ordinariez.

P.D. Sí, váter viene de water closet. En España se usa a veces la abreviatura WC para los aseos. Yo en Cádiz he visto un sitio con el aseo de caballeros (WC) y el de señoras (WS). ¡Lástima no haber tenido una cámara de fotos!


----------



## Magmod

jsvillar said:


> P.D. Sí, váter viene de water closet. En España se usa a veces la abreviatura WC para los aseos. Yo en Cádiz he visto un sitio con el aseo de caballeros (WC) y el de señoras (WS). ¡Lástima no haber tenido una cámara de fotos!


Me parece que:

el váter de caballeros (WC) y
el váter de señoras (WS)
Claro más avanzado de lo que es posible en inglés


----------



## sunce

jsvillar said:


> ... incluso el retrete (palabra ordinaria pero inevitable, frente a váter, que es ordinaria y te marca para toda la vida si la dices).


¿Lo dices en serio? ¿Te parece que hay palabras "ordinarias" y que "te marcan para toda la vida" si las pronuncias?


----------



## Magmod

sunce said:


> ¿Lo dices en serio? ¿Te parece que hay palabras "ordinarias" y que "te marcan para toda la vida" si las pronuncias?


 Depende quienes son tus amigos ¿no?

 Entiendo lo que quiere decir jsvillar, porque es posible de vincular *váter *con *piss *en inglés, cual es una palabra ordinaria


----------



## jsvillar

Ja, Ja, Sunce, me estás tirando de la lengua para entrar en polémica. No pienso hacerlo, tú ganas.

Efectivamente, lo de toda la vida es una exageración, pero dependiendo del círculo donde estás, hay palabras que no debes usar. Precisamente con los amigos es con quien más libertad tienes para elegir las palabras.

Sunce, ya se ve por mi mensaje, no me parece que esa palabra marque, me han enseñado que hay palabras ordinarias que te marcan. La clave ahí es enseñado frente a me parece, yo puedo estar de acuerdo o no. Hay mucho pijo, y hay muchos niveles de pijerío. De hecho no creo que la palabra váter sea tan horrible, pero desde luego no le recomiendo a un extranjero que la use sin saber si el entorno es adecuado.

Resumiendo, con cada grupo usas un slang distinto, y prefiero que un extranjero sepa que 'váter' no es aceptable en algunos slangs.

Magmod, aquí WC (pronunciado 'uvecé') se usa como abreviatura de Water Closet, y como dijo Aserolf, siempre va unido a una palabra del tipo damas/caballeros, o similar. El sitio donde vi lo de WC y WS era una tiendita y los dueños eran casi analfabetos.


----------



## sunce

jsvillar said:


> Ja, Ja, Sunce, me estás tirando de la lengua para entrar en polémica. No pienso hacerlo, tú ganas.


No, para nada. Pero es que tal y como lo dijiste sonaba 
Tu última explicación me lo aclara todo... y tienes razón  
Saludos


----------



## Flor_Ar

MurciaPal said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo por enredar un poco recuerdo ver en México: Mingitorios
> Es antiguo pero otra bonita opción es preguntar por dónde están los mingitorios.


 
Hi MurciaPal,

Mingitorios are exclusively for men, I think is "urinal" in English.

And regarding the general thread, in Argentina the most common way to refer to the toilet is "_*baño*_", but you could also hear "*toilette" (French pronunciation*). Aquí NADIE NUNCA usaría váter ni WC (aunque se puede ver esto último en algún cartelito, nunca se verbaliza).


----------



## Aserolf

Flor_Ar said:


> Hi MurciaPal,
> 
> Mingitorios are exclusively for men, I think is "urinal" in English.
> 
> And regarding the general thread, in Argentina the most common way to refer to the toilet is "_*baño*_", but you could also hear "*toilette" (French pronunciation*). Aquí NADIE NUNCA usaría váter ni WC (aunque se puede ver esto último en algún cartelito, nunca se verbaliza).


Yo soy del norte de México y nunca había visto ni escuchado Mingitorios. Tal vez solo se usa en ciertas partes. En México lo mas usual es *"baño"*.


----------



## Magmod

¿Podría alguien explicarme cuales son: Las letrinas?


----------



## Vale_yaya

jsvillar said:


> Magmod, aquí WC (pronunciado 'uvecé') se usa como abreviatura de Water Closet, y como dijo Aserolf, siempre va unido a una palabra del tipo damas/caballeros, o similar. El sitio donde vi lo de WC y WS era una tiendita y los dueños eran casi analfabetos.


 
Pues si lo ves en Ecuador sería todo lo contrario, sonaría muy "hechos los aniñados" porque para nosotros es claramente algo de norteamérica... y nosotros diríamos: doble "ve" "ce" (no creo que te entenderían, aunque puede ser utilizado en letreros acompañados por su "dibujo explicativo para definir si es de damas o caballeros"), aunque la verdad nadie o al menos la mayoría de personas no se refiere a los baños de esta manera. 

Para nosotros son "baños" simplemente y sin complicaciones. "Retrete" sonaría "chance cholo". Váter... NADA QUE VER!!!... no lo usamos.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Magmod said:


> ¿Podría alguien explicarme cuales son: Las letrinas?


 
Esto: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=105&prev=/images?q=letrinas&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G

Pozo designado para las heces fecales... y la orina...


----------



## Moritzchen

It´s "latrine" Mags, and if you do a google image search you´ll find the same picture Vale vaya found for *letrina*.


----------



## MurciaPal

Yo creo que el término más universal y que todo hablante del español te va entender es: baño. 
Creo, corríjanme si me equivoco, pero creo que es el término más neutro, sin conotaciones y universal. Yo es el que suelo usar cuando salgo de casa y de momento no he tenido problema alguno.


----------



## Magmod

MurciaPal said:


> Yo creo que el término más universal y que todo hablante del español te va entender es: baño.


  Claro, pero también:
*baño* _m_ 
*1*   bath
*tomar o darse un baño,* to have _o_ take a bath: *voy a darme un baño,* I'm going to have a bath
*darse un baño de sol,* to sunbathe, *tomar baños de lodo,* to have mud baths 
*2* _(cuarto de baño)_ bathroom
 _(retrete)_ toilet


----------



## MurciaPal

Ya, claro, pero a lo que yo iba es que si tu estás en un restaurante o bar o si estás en casa de alguien que te ha invitado a cenar y preguntas por el baño, (estés en España, Argentina, Perú, México o cualquier otro país de habla hispana), entenderán que tienes que hacer aguas mayores o menores y no que te vas a dar un baño con espuma... ;-)


----------



## Curuca

Si también te sirve mi opinión, "servicio" es la gente que limpia tu casa. 

Para mi lo correcto es El baño o el aseo


----------



## Curuca

Magmod said:


> ¿Podría alguien explicarme cuales son: Las letrinas?


 

La letrina es una baño para hacerlo de pie. Se utilizaba hace mucho tiempo (al menos en España, porque en otros países si que lo ves más). 

Es como una ducha, pero con un agujero grande, y un par de superficies para poner los pies)


----------



## Magmod

MurciaPal said:


> . y no que te vas a dar un baño con espuma... ;-)


Pero es posible que no hay un wc en un baño ¿no?


----------



## franmadrid

Magmod said:


> ¿Podría alguien explicarme cuales son: Las letrinas?


Las letrinas son retretes colectivos con varios compartimentos. En la época de Roma por ej. eran comunes en las ciudades, y eran lugar de tertulia social mientras se hacían "las necesidades fisiológicas". Hay unas muy bien conservadas en las ruinas de Éfeso por ejemplo. El RAE dice que son aun empleadas en campamentos y cuarteles antiguos....


----------



## Flor_Ar

MurciaPal said:


> Ya, claro, pero a lo que yo iba es que si tu estás en un restaurante o bar o si estás en casa de alguien que te ha invitado a cenar y preguntas por el baño, (estés en España, Argentina, Perú, México o cualquier otro país de habla hispana), entenderán que tienes que hacer aguas mayores o menores y no que te vas a dar un baño con espuma... ;-)


 
Totally agree. In Argentina, "servicio" or "aseo" wouldn't work.
By everything that has been said here, "baño" would be the most "universal" word.

And, _*Magmod*_, all "baños" have "inodoros". The distinction done in Argentina is:
*Toilette* (French pronunciation): A room with a "inodoro" (the toilet appliance?) and a washing basin. 
*Baño*: A room that has what the toilette has, plus bathtub and/or shower.

But, they all belong to one same category: *Baño*

I just remembered that you can hear another name... *Lavatorio*. Again, lavarorio may mean strictly the washing basin but it is also used to refer to the toilets. "¿Dónde están los lavatorios /el lavatorio?" is usually used in public, and by snobs or people who is trying to sound refined.


----------



## Magmod

Flor_Ar said:


> I just remembered that you can hear another name... *Lavatorio*. Again, lavarorio may mean strictly the washing basin but it is also used to refer to the toilets. "¿Dónde están los lavatorios /el lavatorio?" is usually used in public, and by snobs or people who is trying to sound refined.


The word *lavatory *is interesting and is in common use in English and literally derived from: cuarto para *lavar = room to wash*. 

But *Lavatorio * is not in RAE dictionary


----------

